# استخدام الخلايا الشمسية في انارة الشوارع



## العيون الخضراء (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:31::31:
انا كمهندسة كهرباء اعاني من عملية التجاوز على مصادر انارة الشوارع من قبل المحال التجارية والاهالي احيانا"....لذلك انا ابحث في موضوع استخدام الخلايا الشمسية في الانارة اي استخدام الطاقة البديلة كونها مصادر تيار مستمرdc افيدوني في هذا الامر جزاكم الله عني خيرا


----------



## وسيم ياس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة*

الاخت ذات العيون الخضراء

اعتقد ان ماتبحثين عنه موجود في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة في هذا الملتقى الرائع
مع التقدير
وسيم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أهلاً بك يا زميلة ......
هل تريدين عروضاً تتضمن أعمدة إنارة الشوارع تعمل بالخلايا الشمسية والبطاريات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ام_محمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الى الاخت العيون الخضراء 

لقد تم تطبيق استخدام الانارة الشمسية لأعمدة الشوارع 

عندنا في العراق 

انه تفكير جيد وان شاء الله تحصلين على ماترومين اليه


----------



## rafek (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اسرار الطاقة الشمسية على الرابط
http://rafek.yoo7.com/index.htm


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يناير 2009)

الأخ Rafek 
نشكرك على تقديمك لهذا المنتدى ...
ولكن الموضوع هنا هو التركيز على توليد الكهرباء من الضوء ، ولأن ضوء الشمس مجاني ويصل إلى كل الكرة الأرضية فإننا نقول عنها (الطاقة الشمسية ) ، أما ما هو موجود في منتداك فيتحدث عن التسخين والتدفئة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء التي تصلنا من الشمس لأنها منبع حراري متوهج ....


----------



## دريد اسد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الخلايا, الشمسية, الشوارع, استخدام, انارة اريد تقرير


----------



## احمد_النجار (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن الخلايا الشمسية وكمية انتاج الطاقة من كل لوح عرضها على المنتدى وكم لوح نحتاج لتوليد 3 امبير وكم هيا الفولطية مع الشكر


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الملتقى مليء بالمعلومات ابحثوا في صفحاته وضمن المواضيع والمشاركات العديدة هنا حتى تجدوا ضالتكم ...
ولا تنتظروا أن يكتب لكم كل شيء .
تعودوا على البحث بأنفسكم ، كما فعلنا نحن ةنفعل دائماً فهذا يجعل منكم علماء ، أما الحصول على معلومات مباشرة فسيكون كمن يغش في الامتحان ...


----------



## حسني IC (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
بالنسبة الي انارة الاعمدة بالطاقة الشمسية تكون تكلفة العمود الواحد تكون ثلاثة اضعاف تكلفة العمود الذي يعتمد علي التيار الكهربائي ولاكن ان تعزر عدم وجود التيار الكهربي فنكون مطرين الي استخدام الطاقة الشمسية


----------

